# Beginning Obedience Resources



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Maggie just turned 1 and I am wanting to start "seriously" working on obedience. By seriously, I mean me understanding what to do and be focused on achieving goals. We have a small kennel club here and a few classes for puppies, manners, etc. They were great for helping to socialize and introduce the basics like sit, down, loose leash walking, etc. 
I am going to have to do much of this without a local trainer and would like to know if anyone has successfully used online resources or remote courses? I don't even know how or where to really begin with formal obedience and don't want to start wrong right out of the gate. I would appreciate all input.

Thank you,
Jules


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It was a million years ago but my novice A dog I had no classes. I read and re-read the rule book, and still my first trial the judge asked me if I had read the rules because I 'about turn'ed the wrong direction. I went home and read again realizing the rule book is written for someone who already knows the rules.

So- a class w someone who understands the rules is pretty important but you CAN do it alone. Nowadays it is so much easier- there are YouTube videos, and on line classes.. and if your club has anyone who does obedience work they could maybe meet you for open mat time? You're fortunate to have a building w mats!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I have no advice since we have access to many good trainers here. Hope you get more suggestions.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

When I was new to dogs and obedience in the early 1990's, the book "Successful Obedience Handling - The New Best Foot Forward" by Barbara S Handler was recommended to me. It is goes step by step of getting ready to compete in the obedience ring. At the time it really helped me, as there were not any formal obedience classes where I lived.

Yes, you can do it alone. I'd say once you and your dog know the exercises at home, going to different places to practice and proof, is the best thing you can do to prepare. 

Robin is right, nowadays it is so much easier, with various media available. Also, before you enter Novice A, you can get your dog used to the ring with starting in Rally, Beginning Novice A, Pre-Novice A. Those classes weren't in existence when Robin and I started. We had to go right into Novice A.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

If I were you, I would see if there are any all-breed kennel clubs near you. Usually they have tons of resources and can hook you up with someone who either teaches obedience or someone who is able to guide you at shows. Go to some obedience shows and watch. I have been going and watching with my trainer and it is very useful to just be a spectator. I had Denver signed up for rally novice in a recent obedience show, but our trainer suggested we keep working and wait. I think we are almost ready, and I'm hoping to earn his rally novice and beginner novice. IMO those are pretty easily attainable provided you are committed and work with your dog a little each day. Obedience is fun, and at 1 year old they are still puppies and really benefit from the continued training. Where are you located??


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I suggest looking for an obedience training club in your area. Kennel clubs....at least where I am, are usually conformation based clubs. Also go to a trial and watch people showing their dogs. You can always talk to the exhibitors.(Not while they are working with their dogs or waiting ringside to show)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOmnrKKiM2kcaowVl3SXeVQ/videos

This is a good resource. 

https://saintbernardarchive.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Tidbit-Index.pdf

^ So is this.


InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services

^^^ This is a good way to find training clubs near you. And/or help you get in contact with other obedience people in your area. Go to obedience trials. See who works with their dogs the way you want to work with your dog and ask them where they train. 

I live in a very obedience rich area, however I still meet people who don't know where to train or who feel lost when it comes to finding a place that they think will be a good mesh for them. <= Best I can do is just list off the places where they can train and that's it. Yes, they might have to drive a distance - but if you find a good person to train with and have a good training plan to follow - it's worth it. 

In a big state like Alaska - you might be driving longer distances to get to trials.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I am going to look into the books, especially dealing with rules as I know nothing, and the online resources.

We do have a small kennel club, all breeds, and affiliated with UKC. I am going to go on Saturday to see them do run throughs. I don't know if it is obedience, rally, or something else but will begin my education by just watching. We are fortunate that we can use a local gym and they have mats. I believe they do host some events during the year as well. 

I live in Juneau and there are no roads out so unfortunately cannot drive to anything. Maybe once I understand more about it I can fly Maggie to Anchorage or Fairbanks to attend a class or an event there. 

I did check out a Janice Gunn website and saw that she is coming to Alaska in 2020!! Too bad they weren't offering a seminar when they dock in Juneau 

Thanks again for the information. Hopefully this Saturday will be more enlightening to what the club can offer as well.

Jules


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So I went and watched obedience run throughs today and helped ring steward while I was there. Seems like a fun group of people and great dogs. I was really impressed watching Utility Dog. Wow! We have a lot to learn. 
I am going to take Maggie next Saturday for a first introduction. My goal is just to get her to look at me and focus a bit in the new environment and with all the new dogs. I figure I had better set small, achievable goals at first!

Jules


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

JulesAK said:


> So I went and watched obedience run throughs today and helped ring steward while I was there. Seems like a fun group of people and great dogs. I was really impressed watching Utility Dog. Wow! We have a lot to learn.
> I am going to take Maggie next Saturday for a first introduction. My goal is just to get her to look at me and focus a bit in the new environment and with all the new dogs. I figure I had better set small, achievable goals at first!
> 
> Jules


We have a seminar coming up in Anchorage in January. http://www.msgrca.org/assets/msgrc beth & vicki 2020 seminar.pdf
Beth and Vicki do a great job. They are also doing private training sessions too. If you can, please come up for the seminar. If you do decide to, let me know and I’ll help you plan your trip. 

Connie Cleveland has a wonderful DVD series. You can also view many of her videos on YouTube. There are so many good trainers with videos on YouTube.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

JulesAK said:


> So I went and watched obedience run throughs today and helped ring steward while I was there. Seems like a fun group of people and great dogs. I was really impressed watching Utility Dog. Wow! We have a lot to learn.
> I am going to take Maggie next Saturday for a first introduction. My goal is just to get her to look at me and focus a bit in the new environment and with all the new dogs. I figure I had better set small, achievable goals at first!
> 
> Jules



That's great! Yes, start small! My guy is 2 1/2 and just starting to learn Utility. I'm learning with him.... :wink2:


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Abeille said:


> JulesAK said:
> 
> 
> > So I went and watched obedience run throughs today and helped ring steward while I was there. Seems like a fun group of people and great dogs. I was really impressed watching Utility Dog. Wow! We have a lot to learn.
> ...


Thank you. We go tomorrow morning so we'll see how she does. 
Jules


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

We just recently starting taking some classes through Fenzi Dog Sports Academy. Classes are all on line but I've been really impressed with the instructors and how well they use a combination of written instructions and video to teach their topics. The class we just took was on joyful heeling. My dogs are competing successfully in Excellent level Rally, but I wouldn't say their performance is "joyful", especially when the treats and toys go away. I'm still working through the course work but I'm excited about what we might accomplish and learn. Their "audit" option ("Bronze" level) is very affordable.


----------

